
Michigan State Police to Conduct Roadside Drug Tests in Pilot Program - eplanit
http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2016/07/13/michigan-state-police-to-conduct-roadside-drug-tests-in-pilot-program/
======
sharemywin
Goes well with this article:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/magazine/how-a-2-roadside-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/magazine/how-a-2-roadside-
drug-test-sends-innocent-people-to-jail.html?_r=0)

